# Why Does Cocaine Do Nothing For Me?



## KiefCatcher (Jun 25, 2011)

Over the years I've taken many stimulants including dextroamphetamine, amphetamine, lisdexamfetamine, methamphetamine, methylphinate, MDMA, and MDA. All of them with the exception of methylphinate (Concerta, Ritalin) were good experiences. I definitely felt each of them working in their own way when I ingested them. But when I tried cocaine for the first time last year I felt nothing. I did about .2gr at that time. Nothing at all happened. I blamed the purity (or lack thereof) for this. A few months ago I gave cocaine another shot and railed another .2gr of what I heard to be Grade A cocaine straight from the border. Again, not a thing. Finally, at a party two nights ago there were a bunch of people doing cocaine and everyone was saying it was primo shit. And by the looks of their pupils and facial expressions I could only believe them. I bought a gram of the stuff and knowing how little coke has ever done for me I snorted about 3/4 of the bag all at once. Normally, a person without a coke habit would be feelin really good off of such a line, but not I. I didn't have the slightest physical change, heartrate stayed around 55-65 bpm and pupils remained normal, I noted I becamed slightly more social but that may have been placebo. I have been thoroughly disappointed with cocaine. Has anyone had similar experiences or perhaps could shed some light on why I'm not even feeling it in the slightest?

(I'm not new to drugs or how to properly administer them, that is not the problem)

EDIT: I do get the numbness though. No headchange, no physical change or emotional change...just numbness. The .2gr lines resulted in a slight numbness in the back of the throat and a cold numbness in the nostril. The .7gr line resulted in a very profound numbness in my throat (almost to the point of it being uncomfortable to swallow) and my nose ran like a waterfall which made my entire face from the nose down completely numb.


----------



## RogueToker (Jun 25, 2011)

Are you on any antidepressants?


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

I did coke once and I did about .25-.35gr first time I think . Nose numb and fuck all happned!!


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds like poor quality cut to shit..........


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 25, 2011)

Cut with lidocaine...?


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

I dunno wtf it was cut with but after trying mdma there is really no point in looking for coke lol


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 25, 2011)

Purity is not the culprit here, as I've had experienced drug users vouch for the quality of cocaine that did nothing for me. And no I'm not on antidepressants.

Tenner, thats how I feel about lisdex/dextro/mdma/mda, the effects are so much more profound and last so much longer. I believe coke is all hype and dollar signs.


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2011)

you have not done very high quality, the clue is the runny nose.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 25, 2011)

Could you elaborate, Slab?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've heard of this before.. kinda like how ritalin (sp?) is made to chill out hyper kids, but if someone who is not hyper takes it, it will speed you out.. i've heard that coke can have the same effects as this, instead of speeding someone up like it does to most people, it will have lil effect and not be worth doing.. not sure if it's a chemical inbalance if you will, or what it is that makes the difference, but i've surely heard about it before..


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

MDMA vs COCAINE


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> View attachment 1664433
> 
> mdma vs cocaine
> 
> :d


 lol, but why does mdma have to be soo damn hairy, lol..


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, but why does mdma have to be soo damn hairy, lol..


Becuase its an Amphetamine


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2011)

cocaine dissolves instantly into the body. anything that doesn't would be the cut.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Becuase its an Amphetamine


 0k,...............


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2011)

i have done quite a bit of research on both drugs, having the opportunity to do both in its purest form I give the edge to MMDA because it's less dangerous.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 25, 2011)

I follow. But who really gets pure cocaine these days?


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2011)

very true KC. they stopped sending the pure in the 90's.

I consider myself to be in the know and I can't get anything better than 80% pure


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 25, 2011)

i've also done tons of both of them, and it's not even a contest, the high from mdma simply wipes the floor with coke ime... i love the empathy that comes with mdma, and if anything, lots of people turn into genuine dick heads after doing some coke, mind you, not everyone, but i've seen some otherwise lovely people turn into sociopaths after doing a few lines of coke..
plus, i don't think the abuse factor is nearly as high for mdma as it is with coke.. do a nice bit of mdma, and you're not looking to do anymore for a good few hours, if at all... do some blow, and i'll bet in 10 / 20 minutes you're pulling that cd case back out and chopping out a few more lines.


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2011)

an honest comparison can only be done when you take it in its purest form. 

If you can do a lot or have to re dose then it's not very good.


----------



## ink the world (Jun 25, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> I follow. But who really gets pure cocaine these days?


 I havent touched the stuff in years, but back in the late 80's and early 90's I had my share of fun. I've probably put a Corvette up my beak sad to say.

I remember getting a new connection and him laying out the lamest rail I ever saw and say "thats all you'll need".......30 seconds later I was so high I puked and so did my friend, the shit was a beige color and sliced like cheese. Purest I ever had.


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2011)

that's called the "Butter" hahaha funny Ink the World. I did the same, you could not "cut" out lines with say a plastic I.D. card because it would just smush onto the surface it was on.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 25, 2011)

"Ephedrine Machine" by Sloppy Seconds


I'm gettin' tired of gettin' tired
I'm gettin' sick of layin' in bed
I got the medication for my inspiration
And i'm never gonna sleep again
*
It's got a white cross on the tablet
It's got a warning on the front
Don't walk don't run don't kill no one
And you can take as many as you want
*
Just pop the top and i won't stop
Until my brain burns out or my body drops
Gotta slow down or i'll be close
To an over-the-counter overdose
*
Ephedrine machine
Don't run on gasoline
Ephedrine machine
I need amphetamines
Ephedrine machine
Just add caffeine
And i'll be your ephedrine machine
*
I'm gonna go twenty-four seven
I'm gonna stay out every night
I'm gonna owe my will to the electric bill
Because i'm never gonna turn out the lights
*
Gonna say goodbye to the sandman
Goodbye to counting sheep
Life's too short for rigor mortis
So i'm never gonna go to sleep

Just pop the top and i won't stop
Until my brain burns out or my body drops
Gotta slow down or i'll be close
To an over-the-counter overdose

Ephedrine machine
Don't run on gasoline
Ephedrine machine
I need amphetamines
Ephedrine machine
Just add caffeine
And i'll be your ephedrine machine
*


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 25, 2011)

Slab said:


> that's called the "Butter" hahaha funny Ink the World. I did the same, you could not "cut" out lines with say a plastic I.D. card because it would just smush onto the surface it was on.


 ahh, butter, now your bringing back some memories for sure.. yummy.. still rather have some good mdma, but butter had it's place and time in my life for sure..


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've heard of this before.. kinda like how ritalin (sp?) is made to chill out hyper kids, but if someone who is not hyper takes it, it will speed you out.. i've heard that coke can have the same effects as this, instead of speeding someone up like it does to most people, it will have lil effect and not be worth doing.. not sure if it's a chemical inbalance if you will, or what it is that makes the difference, but i've surely heard about it before..


I see where you're goin with this, but the thing is I've abused just about every ADHD/ADD drug on the market with notable results. It definitely doesn't chill me out lol. That's why I'm so perplexed as to why cocaine doesn't want to work with me. A friend of mine gets his kicks on just about the same doses of amphetamines but when we do cocaine together he is always blasting and I'm just like "Meh..."


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 25, 2011)

I am trying to research this but I have heard cases before of people being immune to cocaine or not having the ability to feel the effects of it. Anyone heard of something similar?

Sadly, I am in the "corvette up the beaker" club. I was a avid user of it from 81-84' but have never touched it since and I am happy it turned out that way. I still owe 94K in college loans and I have been paying on them since around 95 or so.....alot of college funds went to the cocaine.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I dunno wtf it was cut with but after trying mdma there is really no point in looking for coke lol


 or mephedrone if you want the best of both worlds lol I seriously can't get over that shit. It should show you how addicting mephedrone is. I fucking hated cocaine. I snorted like a .7 threw the rest on the ground lol. It felt dirty as fuck. Mephedrone is so clean and euphoric.. I fucking need some more of that shit now that I think of it.. It's too good.. God damn.. No wonder it's illegal in every country in Europe and they sell it like coke there. Its 10x better.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> or mephedrone if you want the best of both worlds lol I seriously can't get over that shit. It should show you how addicting mephedrone is. I fucking hated cocaine. I snorted like a .7 threw the rest on the ground lol. It felt dirty as fuck. Mephedrone is so clean and euphoric.. I fucking need some more of that shit now that I think of it.. It's too good.. God damn.. No wonder it's illegal in every country in Europe and they sell it like coke there. Its 10x better.


Wow thats interesting for sure! Shame its illegal I`ll take your word for that and seize an opportunity if I can


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Wow thats interesting for sure! Shame its illegal I`ll take your word for that and seize an opportunity if I can


 You fucking better. I'm not joking. Or I'll take it from you. I seriously love that shit. I would bathe in it.. lol Never so much PURE euphoria.. god damn.. i cant stop thinking about it.. be warned. WAY MORE ADDICTING THAN COKE. The ultimate drug ever. Why do you think it became illegal so fucking fast! Drugs like this dont come around for too long before people sell it as molly, and then people are like WOW THIS IS THE BEST MOLLY EVER and then everyone sells it.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2011)

Strangely its also not one of my favourites, at best I can describe it as socialy similar to alcohol, without the intoxication.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jun 26, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> I follow. But who really gets pure cocaine these days?



the right connect would be able to get pure coke. ive tried pure coke when i was living in south america. First off pure coke is not even close to being pure white, it has a yellowish tint to it. And with pure coke all you need is a little bit on the tip of your key and you will feel it hard. In the US i still have yet to see anybody with some real good pure coke, everything there is out there is cut down and not even worth shit. Truth be told i still dont get whats the hype over coke, i would much rather smoke a sativa dominant strain with an energetic high such as BlackBerry Kush.


----------



## ink the world (Jun 26, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I am trying to research this but I have heard cases before of people being immune to cocaine or not having the ability to feel the effects of it. Anyone heard of something similar?
> 
> Sadly, I am in the "corvette up the beaker" club. I was a avid user of it from 81-84' but have never touched it since and I am happy it turned out that way. I still owe 94K in college loans and I have been paying on them since around 95 or so.....alot of college funds went to the cocaine.



The city I grew up in was known as the place to score for the entire area. I saw people using and selling blow, crack and smack long before I saw or even used weed. First time I can remember seeing someone boot up was when I was like 6-7 years old.

I was surrounded by coke and everyone on my block sold so I eventually did. Didnt touch it for years while I was selling, but once I did I dove in headfirst.....I gotta look in my old stuff for the stash of Polaroids I think I still have a pic of a "drop day" at my friends brother in laws place. All 3 of us got our drops together to save $ so theres just a Scarface like pile on a table with the 3 of us......LOL the kind of shit I hope and worry every day that my 2 kids never get involved with.....

I have to admit I truly feel blessed, out of my group of tight friends from that time theres only 3 left. Lost too many to prison and the grave. But I'll admit when the $ flowed and things were good, they were good times indeed. That being said, the pain and constant threat of violence/being ripped off outweighed those times by far.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 26, 2011)

ANC said:


> Strangely its also not one of my favourites, at best I can describe it as socialy similar to alcohol, without the intoxication.


 Are you sure you got good shit. That doesn't even make sense. I get pure crystal. It shouldfeel like the best coke youve ever done plus molly. wtf That's how everyone thats ever tried it/ I have given it to. They literally talk about it for weeks. My friends said this one kid was obsessed with me and always talked about me lol. They said he mentions me and that experience like every week. It fucking better of been euphoric and epic for him to do all that shit. I would literally kill for some more right this second. I have HUNDREDS of dollars in my paypal.. It's just illegal in florida god fucking dammit. Doesnt matter.. I need to find a way. it's too awesome


----------



## growyurown (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea I knew a guy that went and got the shit from columbia. His coke was a faint pink and wasn't to be fucked with. I have seen the yellow rock and its the fire too.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 27, 2011)

Fucking double post...can't delete it.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 27, 2011)

bestbuds09 said:


> First off pure coke is not even close to being pure white, it has a yellowish tint to it.


At the party the coke they had when held up to the light had a yellowish tint to it as well. Everyone was blasting, I was bored. I think I'm just gonna give up on cocaine. It's expensive, it's useless, and there are far better drugs out there that will do cocaine and more. I will say this though, I've got a new drug connect who moved here from Mexico only a few months ago. He says he has crazy connections across the border. Should I take a chance of blowing $60 on another gram?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 27, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> At the party the coke they had when held up to the light had a yellowish tint to it as well. Everyone was blasting, I was bored. I think I'm just gonna give up on cocaine. It's expensive, it's useless, and there are far better drugs out there that will do cocaine and more. I will say this though, I've got a new drug connect who moved here from Mexico only a few months ago. He says he has crazy connections across the border. Should I take a chance of blowing $60 on another gram?


 if he's charging 60 a gram, he's not getting it from a good source across the border. or he's marking that shit up high as fuck, i live near the border, never payed more than 40 a g ever, for any coke... unless things have changed that much in the last year or so..


----------



## Tenner (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow well all this talk tells me I bought and snorted baking soda instead of coke... lol


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 27, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> if he's charging 60 a gram, he's not getting it from a good source across the border. or he's marking that shit up high as fuck, i live near the border, never payed more than 40 a g ever, for any coke... unless things have changed that much in the last year or so..


I was takin a stab at the price. I actually talked to him earlier this afternoon and he said it would be 40-50/gr depending on how much he can get. But around here it's not unusual to see people buying shit thats been stepped on a hundred times for 70-100/gr. Might aswell buy some meth it'll last longer lol.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 27, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> Might aswell buy some meth it'll last longer lol.


Get Meths bigger sister instead, shes a lot hotter


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 27, 2011)

Personally, if you want a drug that will sharpen your focus, give you an amazing boost of self esteem, make your words flow from your mouth like a clear mountain stream, for 6-8 hours, with MINIMAL comedown...invest in Vyvanse. Vyvanse is a lot like other amphetamines (dexedrine, adderall) but it lasts so damn long. Downsides are the l-lysine bindings in the capsule that make it useless unless ingested orally. The l-lysine must be broken down by amino acids and other enzymes in your stomach before the amphetamine (lisdexamfetamine in this case) is released into the bloodstream. The come up is smooth and takes about an hour to an hour and a half to peak. Once you peak it'll last around 5-6 hours before you notice effects diminishing. If you can get your hands on MDMA or MDA or anything like that, go for it. But Vyvanse (especially around colleges) is extremely cheap. You can get 50mg caps for $1-2 a pop and it takes between 150-250mg to be speeding pretty hard. The comedown is slow and gradule and wont fuck with your mind too much. However, as with any amphetamines if you stay up for nights on end redosing, hallucinations and severe respiratory problems are pretty common. I've experienced very uncomfortable heart palpatations after only a day and a half of straight Vyvanse use. It is a great drug. But anyways, has anyone ever tried Vyvanse? (Non-ADHD/ADD folks)


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 27, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> I was takin a stab at the price. I actually talked to him earlier this afternoon and he said it would be 40-50/gr depending on how much he can get. But around here it's not unusual to see people buying shit thats been stepped on a hundred times for 70-100/gr. Might aswell buy some meth it'll last longer lol.


yeah coke was only ever really worth it, in really large amounts, right before the mosh pit at a slayer concert, other wise i've never really enjoyed it with out adding other stimuli


----------



## daturajim (Jun 27, 2011)

the few times i have done it, i have got a numb nose, numb front teeth, a short buzz and then i just feel anxious, verging on paranoid. I dont rate coke. i dont like that to make it they use all kinds of noxious chemicals, including gasoline, which then just gets flushed straight into some tributary of the amazon. plus the gang grimness surrounding it, then theres some person in poverty exploited to traffic it..then it gets cut by god knows what at every step of the way. and the high? turns you into someone really ugly...


----------



## Tenner (Jun 27, 2011)

daturajim said:


> the few times i have done it, i have got a numb nose, numb front teeth, a short buzz and then i just feel anxious, verging on paranoid. I dont rate coke. i dont like that to make it they use all kinds of noxious chemicals, including gasoline, which then just gets flushed straight into some tributary of the amazon. plus the gang grimness surrounding it, then theres some person in poverty exploited to traffic it..then it gets cut by god knows what at every step of the way. and the high? turns you into someone really ugly...


Yes your very right but the amazon and poverty part, same goes for mdma. Sassafras trees are being chopped into extinction with rangers protecting them in gunfights while guys carry full barrels of sassafras oil on foot for miles breaking their backs for tiny sums of money.


----------



## sniffer (Jun 27, 2011)

your doing it wrong ,, 
you dont snort coke , you smoke that shit , lol


----------



## Korner420Garden (Jun 27, 2011)

The first time I ever tried coke, it did nothing for me. The people I was with told me it's cause I smoke too much weed.


----------



## jordan293 (Jun 27, 2011)

Why don't u just smoke some crack? It's the same thing just cost less and gets you twice as high


KiefCatcher said:


> Over the years I've taken many stimulants including dextroamphetamine, amphetamine, lisdexamfetamine, methamphetamine, methylphinate, MDMA, and MDA. All of them with the exception of methylphinate (Concerta, Ritalin) were good experiences. I definitely felt each of them working in their own way when I ingested them. But when I tried cocaine for the first time last year I felt nothing. I did about .2gr at that time. Nothing at all happened. I blamed the purity (or lack thereof) for this. A few months ago I gave cocaine another shot and railed another .2gr of what I heard to be Grade A cocaine straight from the border. Again, not a thing. Finally, at a party two nights ago there were a bunch of people doing cocaine and everyone was saying it was primo shit. And by the looks of their pupils and facial expressions I could only believe them. I bought a gram of the stuff and knowing how little coke has ever done for me I snorted about 3/4 of the bag all at once. Normally, a person without a coke habit would be feelin really good off of such a line, but not I. I didn't have the slightest physical change, heartrate stayed around 55-65 bpm and pupils remained normal, I noted I becamed slightly more social but that may have been placebo. I have been thoroughly disappointed with cocaine. Has anyone had similar experiences or perhaps could shed some light on why I'm not even feeling it in the slightest?
> 
> (I'm not new to drugs or how to properly administer them, that is not the problem)
> 
> EDIT: I do get the numbness though. No headchange, no physical change or emotional change...just numbness. The .2gr lines resulted in a slight numbness in the back of the throat and a cold numbness in the nostril. The .7gr line resulted in a very profound numbness in my throat (almost to the point of it being uncomfortable to swallow) and my nose ran like a waterfall which made my entire face from the nose down completely numb.


----------



## Korner420Garden (Jun 27, 2011)

jordan293 said:


> Why don't u just smoke some crack? It's the same thing just cost less and gets you twice as high


im gonna go ahead and _pass_ on the crack....


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 27, 2011)

jordan293 said:


> Why don't u just smoke some crack? It's the same thing just cost less and gets you twice as high


Crack makes me feel like a degenerate. Meth and heroin used to make me feel like a degenerate but eventually I got my ritual down to where the methods of adminstration and preparation made it feel a lot more...right I guess. Lol. But crack, to me, will never feel right. Crack is a sorry excuse for conniving drug dealers to make more money. The bastards.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 27, 2011)

next time you buy some of this coke, put a little bit in water and mix it up. if it stays clear, it's pure enough to shoot. that's the only kind of coke i ever bought back in the day.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 27, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> next time you buy some of this coke, put a little bit in water and mix it up. if it stays clear, it's pure enough to shoot. that's the only kind of coke i ever bought back in the day.


How much should I use to test it? How clear? Wouldn't "clear" water be almost impossible to achieve? (Basically, wouldn't even the slightest adulterant be visible enough to render the water unclear?)


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Are you sure you got good shit. That doesn't even make sense. I get pure crystal. It shouldfeel like the best coke youve ever done plus molly. wtf That's how everyone thats ever tried it/ I have given it to. They literally talk about it for weeks. My friends said this one kid was obsessed with me and always talked about me lol. They said he mentions me and that experience like every week. It fucking better of been euphoric and epic for him to do all that shit. I would literally kill for some more right this second. I have HUNDREDS of dollars in my paypal.. It's just illegal in florida god fucking dammit. Doesnt matter.. I need to find a way. it's too awesome


I had a little crack habbit when I was much younger, coke sadly just never did it for me. It makes me a little talkative, but its a very selfish drug.
That plus my poor sinuses just can't handle the stuff, and its two days of torture afterwards.

I guess for some it would be very strong, but in my life I did crack, mandrax and DMT, sad to group that last one with the rest, but the grouping just indicates the sudden intensity of those substances' effects. The first two are seriously addictive.


----------



## Irollfatties (Jun 28, 2011)

I only do coke when i wanna keep partying at the end of night after the bar, maybe some at the bar. It mixes with alcohol. But if i really wanna party I"m calling MOLLY.

But, real coke has pearl/flakes in it. Almost a blueish hue in the flakes. Kinda sparkles in the light. And it breaks down pretty easy but it also sticks together. Kinda hard to explain it, but once you see it you'll never forget what pure coke looks like.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 28, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> How much should I use to test it? How clear? Wouldn't "clear" water be almost impossible to achieve? (Basically, wouldn't even the slightest adulterant be visible enough to render the water unclear?)


Put just a little coke in a plastic bottle cap, and just a little water. Mix it up. coke gets clear in water , if it's milky it's shit and don't waste ur time with it


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2011)

ANC said:


> I had a little crack habbit when I was much younger, coke sadly just never did it for me. It makes me a little talkative, but its a very selfish drug.
> That plus my poor sinuses just can't handle the stuff, and its two days of torture afterwards.
> 
> I guess for some it would be very strong, but in my life I did crack, mandrax and DMT, sad to group that last one with the rest, but the grouping just indicates the sudden intensity of those substances' effects. The first two are seriously addictive.


 One thing in my life I never abused were stimulants. Fuck em. I guess why I get such a huge effect from it? I also take serious doses, my tolerance is higher than most also, like with most drugs with me.I just get a lot and go on binges. I hate coke though. Love psychedelics obviously.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 28, 2011)

mandrax. oh the stories ive heard about this drug. ive never had the pleasure of taking it myself but my moms got plenty of tales, im sure.


----------

